# Anyone else notice a trend on this page?



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Ill probably take flack for this, but anyone else notice this forum beginning to look at lot more like facebook with trolling and bickering on every thread? I dont remember it being like this in years past. I got away from all the facebook drama and loved it here, but after reading the Farmington bay thread I just feel like this is the reason a lot of newer guys drop out of duck hunting.


----------



## DAdams23 (Sep 28, 2018)

Luhk said:


> Ill probably take flack for this, but anyone else notice this forum beginning to look at lot more like facebook with trolling and bickering on every thread? I dont remember it being like this in years past. I got away from all the facebook drama and loved it here, but after reading the Farmington bay thread I just feel like this is the reason a lot of newer guys drop out of duck hunting.


It just turns me off to the whole forum thing. I'd rather go out and hunt solo than meet new guys on here and go out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Luhk said:


> Ill probably take flack for this, but anyone else notice this forum beginning to look at lot more like facebook with trolling and bickering on every thread? I dont remember it being like this in years past.


Nah this site has always had its pissy moments. Its a yearly cycle that's gone on since this was the DWR message board. Usually it starts to amp up as hunting winds down. There is an ongoing beef between three specific posters here that seems to spill into more threads than it should.



> I got away from all the facebook drama and loved it here, but after reading the Farmington bay thread I just feel like this is the reason a lot of newer guys drop out of duck hunting.


F'Facebook. F'Instragam. F'Social Media. Do your own thing, ignore everyone else.

I think as the Social Media thing gets more and more toxic, more and more people are just deleting their accounts and moving on. FB is for chumps, people looking to brag and people looking to tear down others. Its a waste of time.

Unplug, put the phones in airplane mode... enter the great out doors and go fishing, hunting, camping, riding... whatever floats your boat. You will be much happier in life.

UWN is fun when you are stuck at work for 8 hours... occasionally to ask help about something, and maybe help someone else.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

DAdams23 said:


> It just turns me off to the whole forum thing. I'd rather go out and hunt solo than meet new guys on here and go out


+1

Hells yes. I've meet some GREAT funny friendly folk in the hills while hunting. Way better class of people you run into at +8000ft on a brisk morning 

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah this forum sucks.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Yeah, sorry guys, I’ll take responsibility for it and won’t engage with sheep anymore. I too deleted all social media a year ago because of the drama and apologize for bringing it here.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> Yeah this forum sucks.


I think this forum has sucky moments, but the net is still positive.

My personal beef with UWN as a whole, is more the owners / administrators (not to be confused with our excellent Moderators here), who have thrown alot of features and ability we enjoyed out the window with craptastic system level changes.

For example their SSL restrictions regarding linking images from non SSL sites for security and spoofing reasons. It is complete bull****.

You want to know what SSL certificate UWN is using? *labradoodle-dogs.net* I kid you not. Click the lock icon on the address bar of your browser and then select "Certificate".

What the point again of upgrading the site and breaking most image links by requiring SSL when the site themselves is spoofing their cert?

/smh

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> I think this forum has sucky moments, but the net is still positive.
> 
> My personal beef with UWN as a whole, is more the owners / administrators (not to be confused with our excellent Moderators here), who have thrown alot of features and ability we enjoyed out the window with craptastic system level changes.
> 
> ...


HILARIOUS!! :rotfl:

Is that what caused that photobucket issue?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Is part of the problem because people hide behind a screen name?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Every forum you go to, regardless of subject has it's "core users" for want of a better term. From a social standpoint, they rule the roost. Of these core users, you'll have leading personalities. Sometimes they clash, sometimes they don't. Each leading personality will have people who will side with them on an argument. Then you have your average users, and satellite users who only post once in awhile followed by lurkers who may, or may not have registered a user name.

Back in the day, they used to be called messageboards, and before that, they were called BBS. "Bulletin board Service". I've had my ass in a computer chair off and on for many years. 

As facebook goes, or services along the same vain - ultimately your'e being used. Any company that offers a service for free means that YOU are the product. Facebook has the largest database of personal information around, and from a data collection standpoint, they have the end user enter the data for them - out of hubris. There's certain aspects of human nature that they take advantage of, and they've made facebook addictive. They collect your data, you enter it for them, and you do it on your own because your (the end user in general) addicted to the social acceptance it provides with likes and shares.

And as a guy who worked on databases in the past (I used to work for an IT security company who's flagship database was a database on the entire F'ing internet's websites, not kidding), I can guarantee you facebook uses and contracts out their database to 3rd parties for commercial gain regardless they say they do or not.

Facebook is for chumps.


EDIT:
As an aside, I hate IT. I'll never go back. My prediction is that a large swath of jobs at silicon slopes will be offshored in 10-15 years.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I feel the same I’ll never drop out of hunting and to me hunting should be fun and exciting, the very last thing I want to deal with is drama. Life short folks keep it smiles and piles. 

The best weight you’ll ever lose is the weight of others opinions of you.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

There has been some negativity lately. I predict it will all work itself out eventually. We'll be OK. 8)


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Well keep in mind that "sheepassassin" is actually Shaun Larsen and his girlfriend on the same account spreading toxicity. Shaun's been banned before along with his GF there but they seem to have this neurotic need to spread poison on here, who knows why. Also kind of wondering why the admins put up with this, do an IP ban every time you see the guy and be done with it. Now you know who and what that account really is, you should do your part and ignore them.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

We need more ‘stuff’ to make people drop out of hunting.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A negative thread about all the negativity is, well, ironic. 

I’ve been around Internet forums for a long time. This is nothing new, and frankly, UWN is pretty tame compared to some places. There are some I won’t even go to because of madness and vitriol. And that’s saying something from me! 

I hold pretty strong opinions on a few things, but mainly just like a good old fashion argument as much as anyone. While sometimes you have to sift through chaff at times, these forums are really helpful and can be a lot of fun. It’s pretty easy to see a thread going south, and if you don’t like it, don’t open it again. Very few things on here are personal. Yes, there are a few that it is definitely personal, but the other 99% of us are just here for a good time. Don’t let it get you down. If anyone doesn’t want negativity, feel free to post positive things and set the tone. I know that stuff can be just as contagious as negativity. 

Happy hunting everyone. It truly is the best time of the year!!!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Jedidiah said:


> Well keep in mind that "sheepassassin" is actually Shaun Larsen and his girlfriend on the same account spreading toxicity. Shaun's been banned before along with his GF there but they seem to have this neurotic need to spread poison on here, who knows why. Also kind of wondering why the admins put up with this, do an IP ban every time you see the guy and be done with it. Now you know who and what that account really is, you should do your part and ignore them.


You're just now figuring out who that account belongs to? Haha that hasn't been a secret since the minute I started it. Funny thing is, I'm sure someone had to tell you who I was, you couldn't figure it out on your own. Go ahead, ban me. I have other accounts, and can create more. Your IP filter can only go so far.

Ya I troll the morons on here, but I've also helped quite a few people out with advice and places to check out hunting.

For the record, my wife has only had 1 account, and it got banned in 2015. She hasn't made another one since.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> I hold pretty strong opinions on a few things, but mainly just like a good old fashion argument as much as anyone.


We both argue with W2U sometimes, and he is actually one of my favorite forum members lol! I have great respect for his views (except on the Pac12).

Sometimes bantering is fun and can actually lead to the best content. When people are challenged they present their strongest case.

I think this forum helps people every day. Even just the lurkers find good, and terrible, advice.

We are one of the top 20 premier Utah wildlife forums, I am sure of it.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

It's hard to have a real discussion without disagreement. Some "discussion" boards go too far because disagreement is looked at with trepidation and discouraged. I like that this board allows disagreement and argument. Both are healthy in terms of developing a well-rounded opinion. I wouldn't change a thing with this site.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> We both argue with W2U sometimes, and he is actually one of my favorite forum members lol! I have great respect for his views (except on the Pac12).


I've been arguing with him and his brother for 15 years! (Maybe more? Think I found UTOF in 2002-03 ish?) We can go at it as much as we want on here, but I suspect I'd really enjoy sharing a camp fire or a riffle with the heppies.

w2u and I actually agree on way more than we disagree upon, but what is the fun in having everyone just have the same opinion on everything? Some of the world's greatest atrocities occurred because everyone just went along with what they were told they should think. Vigorous debate is healthy for good ideas, and let's be honest, it's kind of fun! The thing that becomes bothersome is when the debate is not targeted at the idea or opinion, but at the person. We could clean that up a little bit. But not everyone that disagrees with another on here is doing so in bad faith. They just might simply disagree, and are free to share that and should be encouraged to do so if they do.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

There really isn't a thin line between arguments and being a dick, but some people can make the leap really easy. True point counterpoint arguments are needed. I just hate seeing new hunters getting piled on. I do know most guys on here are not new hunters though and can take an argument.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The Waterfowl and Big Game forums always have their seasonal PMS that suddenly inundate mods with complaints and reported violations. It’s just the name of the game around here sadly. 

We will all butt heads with someone at some point on this forum, but we just need to let bygones be bygones and move on. 

Some guys seem like total turds online, but are oddly cool in person. 

I’ve always appreciated the advice I’ve read on here and the words of encouragement I’ve witnessed and most importantly the support I’ve seen for struggling members. 

Just remember, it’s just a forum. You get out of it what you put into it


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bax* said:


> You get out of it what you put into it


Ain't that a universal truth?!? Preach, Brother Bax. Preach!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Biggest problem I see with forums(and people in general) is, some can't write, and some can't read, and some just like to argue. People writing some of the dumbest stuff and others just not getting the point. Dumb asses calling dumb asses dumb ass.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Bax* said:


> The Waterfowl and Big Game forums always have their seasonal PMS that suddenly inundate mods with complaints and reported violations. It's just the name of the game around here sadly.


We can report and complain?

Oh man... get ready for an inbox full!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

BPturkeys said:


> Biggest problem I see with forums(and people in general) is, some can't write, and some can't read, and some just like to argue. People writing some of the dumbest stuff and others just not getting the point. Dumb asses calling dumb asses dumb ass.


Sarcasm doesn't always translate well into words. It's one of those things where body language and tone of voice is required more often then not, and when it's absent, the butthurt can ensue like a bad case of hemorrhoids.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Some people need to get a life.......uh....I have 20,838 posts on the UWN and own 3 string trimmers.


----------

